# Thinking of buying a 05 Spec v



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Ive got some money saved up and because I have a sentra now that I absolutly love I am definatly sticking with Nissan. So I was wondering if you all could give me some advise and personal opinions about the a 05 SER Spec V.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

saying "this is the wrong forum" would be an understatement.



check out the B15/QR25


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the second post you have just THROWN into the GA16 forum. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE use the appropriate forum for your posts, you will only get better answers to your questions and less hassle from me 

I am MOVING this now...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

3volut!on said:


> Ive got some money saved up and because I have a sentra now that I absolutly love I am definatly sticking with Nissan. So I was wondering if you all could give me some advise and personal opinions about the a 05 SER Spec V.


Read some of the treads in this forum (b15) and some in the QR25 forum, that will give you all the answers you need.

B15 chasis forum:
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25

QR25 Engine Forum:
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Everything I'm about to tell you has been well covered elsewhere. 

I have a 2003 Spec-V and love it. It's very fun to drive. The 2.5 L engine does not rev quickly or easily, but has a ton of torque and good power overall. The 2005 models currently have bigtime incentives, like $2500 cash back, so you can probably get a brand new one for under $16k, which I think is a steal. 

There are a couple of troubling issues with the QR25DE engine, namely the pre-cat failing (you can avoid this by installing an aftermarket header) and the little screws that hold the secondary intake runners coming loose and getting sucked into your engine (not good, but there is also a decent fix). Hard to say exactly how common those two issues are, but they are known potential problems to be aware of.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Read the sticky in the QR engine forum to get an idea of what you have to work with mod wise and problem wise. I have a modified 2002 SE-R, and while I enjoy it a lot, I would not buy it again. I would personally buy a car that was quicker, better rated (specefically service), more predictable, not FWD and keep it stock.

On a happy note, the newer Specs are dynoing higher and are more reliable than previous models.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Also dont forget that your insurance would be high. You can get an SE and slap in a QR25 if you want to do a project. Then your insurance wont be as high. I am thinking about doing that when I get the will and the money to do it. I also hear that the QR25s are hard to get over 250 hp, is this true?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Take one for a test drive. It'll be pretty obvious which are the car's benefits and which are its shortcomings. If you value performance over comfort, this is the right choice. If not, maybe buy a Mazda 3 Sport GT or a Corolla XRS.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I drove an SE-R. Lots of torque totally.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Biscuit, Why is the insurance high? High compared to what? I've got an '02 Spec V, and it is insured as an economy car, not expensive at all. 

From your posts, it looks as if you do not currently have one, so how can you say? Just curious, not attacking.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

3volut!on said:


> Ive got some money saved up and because I have a sentra now that I absolutly love I am definatly sticking with Nissan. So I was wondering if you all could give me some advise and personal opinions about the a 05 SER Spec V.



I'm in the same position. I've found out so much from this forum alone,and I'm glad that I found it. That being said IMO the Spec V is where it's at performance wise under $20,000. I can tell you all the features that i'm sure you've read in the brochure, that make it a little trick from stock. Go out and test drive one you will fall in love. I did. 

Also if you have'nt found out about the powertechimports.com turbo kit you should check into that.

I got a Code red 05' Spec V w/Brembo Package coming this WEEKEND!!!!4/9/05 :hal: :loser:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you should pay around 15k for a brand new spec.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you should pay around 15k for a brand new spec.


Is that base model. The salesman is saying 18,700 w/brake package, I think that's all no sunroof maybe satalite radio , or something minor. I saw another one for 17,500 w/speaker package, sat. radio, sunroof, & somthing else. this is after the 2,500 incentive . Sound right??


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

muphasta said:


> Biscuit, Why is the insurance high? High compared to what? I've got an '02 Spec V, and it is insured as an economy car, not expensive at all.
> 
> From your posts, it looks as if you do not currently have one, so how can you say? Just curious, not attacking.



I was told by the dude who sold it to me and by Allstate Insurance. Dont worry, I have a 05 Sentra. Its just I havent gotten to know the car very good yet and thats why I am here for people to correct me. I WANT people to correct me if im wrong. I am not acting like I know what Im talkin bout FYI. I try to get corrected all the time. Its just people need to understand that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

05SpecVicious said:


> Is that base model. The salesman is saying 18,700 w/brake package, I think that's all no sunroof maybe satalite radio , or something minor. I saw another one for 17,500 w/speaker package, sat. radio, sunroof, & somthing else. this is after the 2,500 incentive . Sound right??



you need to deal with them. never pay MSRP.

you can walk out of there paying 15k for your car. If not, someone else will.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you need to deal with them. never pay MSRP.
> 
> you can walk out of there paying 15k for your car. If not, someone else will.



It's hard to deal with them when they don't have one on the lot. I don't know how to wheel and deal when it comes to a new car. It feels like a take it or leave deal. 

I got the salesman to bring one in that I'm prob. gonna end up buying. The last one that had did'nt last very long so I'd like to hop on this one. Give me some advice. The whole car buying process sucks ! If there is a way to get the price down to 15k I'd like to know. I'm not given head either.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

15k? seems a little low i mean i know the sales manager at the dealership near me and the lowest he ever sold one was for 16.2k


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Also how does the spec-v compare to other cars, besides the type s, like 1.8t's and modded Si's - Gsr's and other cars in its league?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

RSX-S outclasses the spec V when modded, holds resale better, has a better aftermarket, and is proven to have a better engine. This is all fact, so anyone arguing it is purely biased.

but it's a coupe. If you want a 4 door, Spec V is the way to go.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Just had another awesome day of driving my Spec V. Damn!


----------



## spec_v (Apr 8, 2005)

I just picked up my silver spec v today and I love it so far (aside from some aesthetic flaws). For the price, it is worth it... I used to drive a 1999 VW GTI when they had the 2.0h-so-slow engines (115hp/120torque). What a difference. The sentra is lighter and much faster and I havn't hit more than 4200rpm yet! It's bumpier than the GTI but it feels solid and the steering wheel has nice resistance. I havn't noticed any of the tranny problems people are having either.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Just had another awesome day of driving my Spec V. Damn!



Yeah I can't wait for that feeling. Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

:hal: I just signed away today on a 05 sunburst spec v with nismo package. For 16,600 I'm wondering what normally comes with the nismo package, the salesman could'nt exactlly tell me what was on it. I know it's got to be good, so I went ahead ,and bought it. I probally was a little anxious but he brought the price down nicely. I'm satisfied it will be here Tue-wed.! :cheers: 

Please somebody tell what normally comes with the nismo package? I did'nt look around im just throwin in this post sorry mike


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

05SpecVicious said:


> :hal: I just signed away today on a 05 sunburst spec v with nismo package. For 16,600 I'm wondering what normally comes with the nismo package, the salesman could'nt exactlly tell me what was on it. I know it's got to be good, so I went ahead ,and bought it. I probally was a little anxious but he brought the price down nicely. I'm satisfied it will be here Tue-wed.! :cheers:
> 
> Please somebody tell what normally comes with the nismo package? I did'nt look around im just throwin in this post sorry mike


...the NISMO package isnt actually a package at all. You could have as little as a sticker, or you could have quite a few bolt on modifications. The price sounds good enough. Post pics of the engine bay, the exhaust, the shifter, floormats, and exterior decals and I will tell you exactly what you have.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

NickZac said:


> ...the NISMO package isnt actually a package at all. You could have as little as a sticker, or you could have quite a few bolt on modifications. The price sounds good enough. Post pics of the engine bay, the exhaust, the shifter, floormats, and exterior decals and I will tell you exactly what you have.



Yeap your right , I was thinking that there was a package . It's endless to what the dealer can put on. I was told that they put $1,500 in nismo parts so I hope it's not just a sticker.  

I don't know how to post pictures, but I'll see if there is a help section on putting up pics. Otherwise tell me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

05SpecVicious said:


> Yeap your right , I was thinking that there was a package . It's endless to what the dealer can put on. I was told that they put $1,500 in nismo parts so I hope it's not just a sticker.
> 
> I don't know how to post pictures, but I'll see if there is a help section on putting up pics. Otherwise tell me.



You can host them through Image Bucket and the VBoard...you can't host here unless you are a Contrubutor. If they said 1500, you probably have the exhaust, cold air intake, floormats, stickers and a shft knob.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

*Yeeeeeeeppp E*

I picked up my Yellow ladie today, and she is beautiful. Nice little pin strip(black), and it's not the crappy looking nismo graphics. Nismo Exhaust (Sounds great, quite until you get on it. I like that!) No intake so i'm gonna have to get that. :lame: It also has some suspension goodies i don't know if its the lower tie bar, or sway bars. I'll take pics, he just said exhaust, and something to the suspension. I hate talking to salesmen there so full of shit. I think it just has the exhaust to be honest. I love it any ways everything I could of asked for, and more. People where trying to get me to race them on the way home. :balls: 

Go out and get one Evolution, you can not be dissapointed.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

Zac said:


> You can host them through Image Bucket and the VBoard...you can't host here unless you are a Contrubutor. If they said 1500, you probably have the exhaust, cold air intake, floormats, stickers and a shft knob.


I've got pictures on the vboard, but I don't know if you can see them. I'm not good at links, and that stuff. If you can help me out that would be sweet. Plus I want you guys to check out the ride.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

*Check out my Spec*

You can lookat it from the gallery on the Vboard it's under 05specvicious. I'll post more pics , but just let you know you can check it out. I'm gonna dress the motor in mostly blue, with a little bit a yellow , and chrome. I've painted the radator mounts,and battery tie down so far. Not trying to get ahead of myself with the visual side of the car. In the first week I had the car I had the windows tinted, the sentra, and ser badges off. Plus the radator mounts, and such. So I probally got carried away so what I like it, and that all that matters.
Peace Nismo kicks :woowoo:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> RSX-S outclasses the spec V when modded, holds resale better, has a better aftermarket, and is proven to have a better engine. This is all fact, so anyone arguing it is purely biased.
> 
> but it's a coupe. If you want a 4 door, Spec V is the way to go.


the RSX-S has a very muted feeling when on road, i prefered the rawer feel of the spec to it, but the points you raised are good, it is going to be more reliable too, but it lacks the TQ that makes the spec wonderful


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

05SpecVicious said:


> I just signed away today on a 05 sunburst spec v with nismo package. For 16,600 ...


Cool. I'm jealous.
Was that out-the-door price?
Or was there tax + registration on top of that?


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

tony22r said:


> Cool. I'm jealous.
> Was that out-the-door price?
> Or was there tax + registration on top of that?


Damn near . add about 1700-1900 for taxes ,and that was the final, but I pay 320 a month. :banhump:
It just has the nismo Exhaust ,and a pin stripe.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

05SpecVicious said:


> Damn near . add about 1700-1900 for taxes ,and that was the final, but I pay 320 a month.


Cool, sounds like you got a decent interest rate.

You know it irks me when some people say "oh you should never pay more than MSRP out-the-door for a vehicle". Man I dunno if they're livin on Mars or what! But here in SoCal, it seems (new car) dealerships aren't very willing to budge on price. I dunno if it's because there are sooo many Buyers here or what. Real estate's been pretty hot so alot of folks been refi'ing their homes and buying cars all cash.
So for a new SpecV in SoCal, I'm probably lookin at base $16,700 + (tax & registration ~10%) $1,670 = $18,370 out-the-door.
And that's WithOUT all their BS fees: $495 freight, $300 floormats, $300-$600 dealer-installed "anti-theft system" (yeah right), and other crap.
These days they don really seem to care if you're payin all-cash or financing, same price. And for jap cars I Hardly see any "Base" models on the lot.. they all come with some Option Package or another that raises the price.

Anyways, congrats on the Spec.
Enjoy.. that's what it's all about...


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

tony22r said:


> Cool, sounds like you got a decent interest rate.
> 
> You know it irks me when some people say "oh you should never pay more than MSRP out-the-door for a vehicle". Man I dunno if they're livin on Mars or what! But here in SoCal, it seems (new car) dealerships aren't very willing to budge on price. I dunno if it's because there are sooo many Buyers here or what. Real estate's been pretty hot so alot of folks been refi'ing their homes and buying cars all cash.
> So for a new SpecV in SoCal, I'm probably lookin at base $16,700 + (tax & registration ~10%) $1,670 = $18,370 out-the-door.
> ...


Don't forget the 2500 incentive, It could be up to 3000 by now , but don't hold me to it. That was something that I didn't count on when I went in. Man did it help. Also I got the 7 yr Extended Warranty. 
On another note:

I just installed my MMI's from Powertech Imports. One word "AWESOME" :loser:


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

tony22r said:


> Cool, sounds like you got a decent interest rate.
> 
> You know it irks me when some people say "oh you should never pay more than MSRP out-the-door for a vehicle". Man I dunno if they're livin on Mars or what! But here in SoCal, it seems (new car) dealerships aren't very willing to budge on price. I dunno if it's because there are sooo many Buyers here or what. Real estate's been pretty hot so alot of folks been refi'ing their homes and buying cars all cash.
> So for a new SpecV in SoCal, I'm probably lookin at base $16,700 + (tax & registration ~10%) $1,670 = $18,370 out-the-door.
> ...


where the heck you've been shopping? Invoice on a top of the line spec v with brembos and ABS pretty much everything even floormats.... is just shy of 16 grand.. i think its 15700 or something like that. At least on the spec i looked at. you can haggle the price further with a nice threat of walking out... had i not had a trade in my montly would have been 300 flat...


----------

